# ... humping



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So little Vincent is 7 weeks old, we've had him for almost 2 days.... and we've noticed he has done something that looks like humping :O I didn't realise that this started so young!
He's just latched onto my arms and there was definite... thrusting! My boyfriend think he (VINCENT!! lol ) tried a hump on him too...

So my question is, is it normal that he's started so young and what is a good way to stop it! I pulled my arm away and used the AAA command, is that enough to get it through to him?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Little Vincent is certainly not too young to start humping .......when does it stop - that's what I want to know!

Most humping can be put down to dogs reaching a level of excitement that they just have to ...... hump! I was told to remove Rufus from the situation calmly. If he does it again ..... once again remove and back on the lead for a few minutes etc etc. The lesson learned is that when he does that, play stops. Taking them away, or removing them allows them to calm down a bit too and learn to cope with that level of excitement.

I would remove Vincent and ignore him for a short while - very short while for a young pup ...... lets face it, everything is very exciting when you're just 7 weeks old!!

Karen x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ah thanks for the advise  He's my first dog so I was a little surprised!

We will try and ensure that the behaviour is not encouraged and hopefully will soon stop (until his hormones go crazy...! )


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Rufini I think you just have a humper! Dexter is another one and he just humps because he is excited. He started it at his first puppy class. I do tell him off when he does it and he usually gets the message- it's just embarrassing isn't it?!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh dear! It's not so bad now as he's still housebound, just worried that as soon as he's allowed into the outside world for walks he might just try and hump other dogs/people! I dread the first time it might happen in public... so embarrassing!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I'm afraid he probably will! Don't worry most dog owners wont mind as long as they dont have a bitch on heat!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy does it to his blanket and toys but only when he gets excited hes only done it once to another dog , i was very embarrased !!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George has a 'humping hour' and it's around about now! Makes little whiny noises too. He mainly does it to his rat


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We're know we're going to get him 'done' so if he does keeping humping at least it will be safe (so to speak!!)


----------

